# Head first pmp



## عبدالله ارسلان (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أثناء بحثي على النت عن كتاب HEAD FIRST PMP وجدت الرابط التالي لتنزيل الكتاب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51439634/36991b81/Head_First_PMP.html

لا أعلم إن كان الكتاب موجودا في منتدانا و لكني لم أجده
الكتاب الموجود في الرابط اعلاه يتألف من 675 صفحة و هو الطبعة الأولى آذار 2007


----------



## civil eng h (24 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
كتاب روعة


----------



## المحجوب توتي (19 يناير 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (10 أبريل 2013)

أنا حملت المجلد كله، الراجل عنده كنز في المجلد مش الكتاب بس


----------



## الجبالي2009 (11 أبريل 2013)

هل هذه النسخة الأخيرة من الكتاب ؟

مشكووووور جدا يا غالي


----------



## SAHEBMISR (12 يونيو 2013)

شكراً يا هندسة


----------



## محمد السواكنى (15 يونيو 2013)

الف مليون شكر


----------

